# Saintolians! LGD Puppies for sale!



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

Hi there! 

We have incredible St.Bernard/Anatolian Shepherd puppies 9 weeks and ready for their new homes! Short haired and long haired. Very intelligent, fiercely loyal, loving companion and livestock protecting dogs. We kept a pup from last year and she is amazing. An indoor ottoman and an outdoor border patrol!

We are in the coeur d'alene area of Idaho if anyone is interested. 

Our pups have been raised with children, goats, sheep, horses and chickens. 

Thanks


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Pics? 

You should post this in the Guard Animals forum here.


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

Those are not LGD puppies. 
I'm sure they're lovely pups, but they're mixed breeds not LGDs.


----------



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

Mrs_Lewis said:


> Those are not LGD puppies.
> I'm sure they're lovely pups, but they're mixed breeds not LGDs.


Why would you post something negative? These ARE LDGs! Nothing gets past ours.


----------



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

aart said:


> Pics?
> 
> You should post this in the Guard Animals forum here.


Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Too bad you live so far from me. I'm getting some doelings soon.


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

Michelle98 said:


> Why would you post something negative? These ARE LDGs! Nothing gets past ours.


Being factual and honest is not negative. 
LGD's are certain breeds, St Bernards are not an LGD breed. 
I think it is important to be clear about this so that potential buyers are not under the impression that they are buying LGD pups.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Could you contact me at [email protected] I have several questions for you on the pups.


----------

